# Anybody using the EasyStone macro with Corel?



## Nick Rocco (Sep 18, 2009)

Is anyone using the EasyStone macro with Corel draw? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Nick,
I am using Easy Stone and I love it. I also have Draw Stone plus several other rhinestone programs and I keep going back to Easy Stone.

Kevin Truax has done a fabulous job on this Corel Draw macro and I highly recommend it.

Brenda


----------



## ghostrider365 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hoping to get my copy in the next day or so. Looks promising.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I am still waiting for mine. Hope it comes in today


----------



## Nick Rocco (Sep 18, 2009)

Just checking back to see if anyone is using this macro and if you it.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Nick,
I have been using Easy Stone for a while now and have not used my other rhinestone software since getting Easy Stone. I love the control I have over my designs and I know that Kevin is adding even more features to Easy Stone. You really should watch some of the many, many videos he has done. He shows how to do complex designs as well -- which is very, very helpful. Here is the link to his You Tube channel: EasyStoneTemplates's channel - YouTube


----------



## denaluv (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello,
Does anyone know if u can use easy stone with
corel x4? I 've left messages with the easy stone people
since last week,but still no reply.
Hope their product is better than customer service.
Thanks
Denaluv


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

denaluv said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know if u can use easy stone with
> corel x4? I 've left messages with the easy stone people
> since last week,but still no reply.
> ...


Rhinestone Templates Made Easy with Easy Stone - Macro

You can download the demo. I would suggest downloading the x5 version. X6 has upgraded code that I know wont work with x4, but the x5 should. At most, there may be a button or 2 that won't work, but overall, most items should work.

At least with the demo you can try it out and see for yourself.


----------



## denaluv (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks I'll give the demo a try


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I use to have the ES macro, 
I currently have TRW macro and winpc.

What I don't like about ES, functions aside, is that it is based on being a Deal of the day member. Essentially you are renting the macro until you have to buy it.

It is always running in Beta and you have no say in wanting to upgrade or not. It just stops working and you have to download the next beta to get it to work again.

Because it's beta, you have to be on the internet. 

I stopped using ES because I was in the middle of a project and my software no longer worked. It took Kevin 5 days to respond to me and another 3 to turn the macro back on.


----------



## Sassy Chick (Dec 11, 2013)

I researched several macro's, Easy Stone being one of them. I went the the Stone Wizard from The Rhinestone World for a couple simple reasons. First, The Rhinestone World is a REAL business, with employees, a business location and outstanding customer service. Upon researching Easy Stone, I discovered that the owner appears to work out of his home, including making video's with his small children in the background. Seems others who use ES often have issues contacting someone for support. The Rhinestone World staff answers their phone, email and fb messages promptly and does whatever it takes to help. Their product is exceptional just like their service. My personal opinion.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

With all due respect to Kevin, the creator of Easy Stone, I think Sassy_Chick has nailed it. 

I tried Easy Stone 3, had problems making it work, got no reply to my email, and so I killed it. 

I watched a few of Kevin's videos and on one he said flat out 'I develop this for me' - but then he started selling the macro. When he did that, he became a commercial software developer with all of the burdens that go with it. I don't think he has the time to develop code and support it at the same time, plus all his other obligations. 

I like that he is trying to create a better mousetrap, but it is hard to depend on his product to use in my business.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I would stay away. I bought a Corel Draw X6 from Kevin. Turned out to be a pirated copy. Never refunded my money an tried to blame me. Classic con-man tactics. Tried to give me a free copy of easy stone. From the looks of it gad I didn't as I only do stones every now and then.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I too tried to install the demo version but could never get it installed. With serval attempts to contact him for help he never replied. For me that was a red flag not to purchase his macro. If he wasn't willing to help out a potential customer I was afraid that once I purchased his product I could not depend on his support when I really needed it the most. I think he has too much on his plate and unfortunately affects the most important part of why a consumer picks a product.....Customer Service.


----------



## jesserc (Jul 17, 2013)

Well honestly I haven't tried it, but I did a lot of research. I was on a few FB groups with him, he does quite a few rants on how life is so unfair to him and blames everyone but himself. You know I really dont need to hear this kind of stuff from a vendor. I expect professional presence. 

With respect to his macro, if you are on a subscription with Design of the Day, you get it free. But you dont always get a design everyday and quite honestly designs with 10 different stones colors/sizes dont really appeal to me if I'm trying to sell rhinestone shirts. Its great for making a shirt for yourself, however even trying it make it on a stone setting machine would be a horror. If you want to dump money into his subscription , maybe it will be worth it to you. It has to authenticate on load. What if your internet is down or his server is down, or he goes missing. You need to ask yourself these questions. I'd rather just buy a macro with a license (if needed) and be done with it. I can use offline forever if I wanted. Oh and his is not 64 bit compatible and not yet with X7 either. Hope this helps.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I have to agree about some of his designs. Though they may look pretty as a mock up who realistically who wants to stock that many different size rhinestones? Personally I don't think the designs that are actually usable are worth the monthly membership fee.


----------



## mrtimothy (Mar 5, 2014)

jesserc said:


> Well honestly I haven't tried it, but I did a lot of research. I was on a few FB groups with him, he does quite a few rants on how life is so unfair to him and blames everyone but himself. You know I really dont need to hear this kind of stuff from a vendor. I expect professional presence.
> 
> With respect to his macro, if you are on a subscription with Design of the Day, you get it free. But you dont always get a design everyday and quite honestly designs with 10 different stones colors/sizes dont really appeal to me if I'm trying to sell rhinestone shirts. Its great for making a shirt for yourself, however even trying it make it on a stone setting machine would be a horror. If you want to dump money into his subscription , maybe it will be worth it to you. It has to authenticate on load. What if your internet is down or his server is down, or he goes missing. You need to ask yourself these questions. I'd rather just buy a macro with a license (if needed) and be done with it. I can use offline forever if I wanted. Oh and his is not 64 bit compatible and not yet with X7 either. Hope this helps.


I totally agree with you. All the ranting and raving has put a sour taste in my mouth about him. Reminds me of a little kid. Very unprofessional. 

Also, have checked his facebook page and LOTS of complaints about not receiving orders, no returning phone calls, not answering emails, etc.

TRW has wonderful customer service - answers emails within a few hous and is always happy to help out.

You don't have to be connected to the internet to use TRW Stone Wizard. Easy Stone - you do. That is ridiculous. I would not buy Easy Stone just because of that, even though it does look like a good macro.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Sassy Chick said:


> The Rhinestone World is a REAL business, with employees, a business location and outstanding customer service. Upon researching Easy Stone, I discovered that the owner appears to work out of his home, including making video's with his small children in the background. The Rhinestone World staff answers their phone, email and fb messages promptly and does whatever it takes to help. Their product is exceptional just like their service. My personal opinion.


According to SBA : more than half of all _U.S. businesses_ are based out of an owner's _home_ "just saying"

Believe me I am not standing up for the Guy or any of his business practices.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought about getting into rhinestones, but when I put the idea out there to my target market, nobody responded. So I X the idea and decided to stick with vinyl.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Rhinestones are popular with certain markets. I did some of my own but it's just much easier to have someone else to make the transfers.


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

I use the TRW stone wizard and love it. Trying to be fair I did download the Easystone demo but just did not like it. I am also on some FB groups with him. He wrote a loooong rant about TRW and how they stole his ideas - it was so disgusting and unprofessional-I would never buy it after that. And if you dare to disagree with him or stick up for someone who complains about him then you are just a hater (he called me that - at that point I felt like it was a badge of honor)
. He sells Disney designs on his site (unlicensed) many of his designs are just too complicated for commercial use. And ask the folks at Digital Arts Solutions what they think of him!! 
I don't think the fact that he works from home should make a difference. Many people do and run their businesses very professionally.


----------



## Sassy Chick (Dec 11, 2013)

I totally agree with you Mesewsatx. Many people do run their business from their home. I happen to be one of those people. However, if you are going to run a home based business, you have to pay close attention to keep it professional. Children busy being children in the background of 'professional training videos', is not exactly 'professional'. As you mentioned his rants and calling people haters, I am also on that list! Many people are on that list. You are in good company.


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

I decided on the TRW Stone Wizard macro, and have been really pleased with the product and their customer service. I was interested in Easy Stone, but sent Kevin a question about an installation issue and never got an answer. I decided that if he was going to treat a potential customer that way, I didn't want to deal with non-communication after I had paid for the product.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

Glad to see I'm not the only one that has had issues with this person. I really tried to do business with him and had no luck getting things I needed completed on time. Too bad, as I have no desire to learn rhinestone software, would rather pay someone to either make the file or the template of the things I need. Still looking for someone dependable if anyone knows of anyone. 

I have nothing against a person with a home based business as I am doing the same thing, but I return phone calls and emails. Just sayin.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

wonderchic said:


> would rather pay someone to either make the file or the template of the things I need. Still looking for someone dependable if anyone knows of anyone.


I can help you with designing and producing a file for you Ready to cut but I do not make the templates as I am from Australia and Postage is prohibitive.If you want someone to provide designs AND templates Sandy Jo from rhinestonetemplates.com makes templates


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

wonderchic said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one that has had issues with this person. I really tried to do business with him and had no luck getting things I needed completed on time. Too bad, as I have no desire to learn rhinestone software, would rather pay someone to either make the file or the template of the things I need. Still looking for someone dependable if anyone knows of anyone.
> 
> I have nothing against a person with a home based business as I am doing the same thing, but I return phone calls and emails. Just sayin.


Let me know if I can help you- I can make the transfers or templates.


----------



## Sassy Chick (Dec 11, 2013)

Wonderchic, I too am willing to help you out with transfers or templates. I would be careful if you decide to deal with Sandy Jo. I have compared the prices of her supplies to many others and find the mark up to be gross. Don't get me wrong, I am also in the business to make a living. Just do your homework.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Great to know! thanks I tried the easystone. I could not get it to work for me. I am not an initial button girl.


----------



## Rainbow28 (May 3, 2013)

There are several of us who are happy to provide a transfer service from our own designs. If I dont have a design you want, I will design it!!!


----------



## mrtimothy (Mar 5, 2014)

Sassy Chick said:


> Wonderchic, I too am willing to help you out with transfers or templates. I would be careful if you decide to deal with Sandy Jo. I have compared the prices of her supplies to many others and find the mark up to be gross. Don't get me wrong, I am also in the business to make a living. Just do your homework.


WOW! I checked her prices and can't believe how much she charges. I wasn't very impressed with her designs either. I've seen a lot better.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You get what you pay for, if you want quality and workable products then you go with Sandy Jo.


----------



## Rainbow28 (May 3, 2013)

Send me a PM if you like and I will give you my website


----------



## Sassy Chick (Dec 11, 2013)

mrtimothy, I use the exact same flock that she sells. I pay a FRACTION for it! Designs? Clipart. You too can do what she does. Just saying. Homework and research pays off if you are willing to put in just a little time.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

fedoraoriginali said:


> I can help you with designing and producing a file for you Ready to cut but I do not make the templates as I am from Australia and Postage is prohibitive.If you want someone to provide designs AND templates Sandy Jo from rhinestonetemplates.com makes templates


Funny Dora how you are willing to mention that you are available to create a design but mention nothing about actually using Easy Stone to make it?... 

Oh well... Life goes on... 

It's why we have a 60 Day demo... Either you like it or you don't..


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

jesserc said:


> Well honestly I haven't tried it, but I did a lot of research. I was on a few FB groups with him, he does quite a few rants on how life is so unfair to him and blames everyone but himself. You know I really dont need to hear this kind of stuff from a vendor. I expect professional presence.
> 
> With respect to his macro, if you are on a subscription with Design of the Day, you get it free. But you dont always get a design everyday and quite honestly designs with 10 different stones colors/sizes dont really appeal to me if I'm trying to sell rhinestone shirts. Its great for making a shirt for yourself, however even trying it make it on a stone setting machine would be a horror. If you want to dump money into his subscription , maybe it will be worth it to you. It has to authenticate on load. What if your internet is down or his server is down, or he goes missing. You need to ask yourself these questions. I'd rather just buy a macro with a license (if needed) and be done with it. I can use offline forever if I wanted. Oh and his is not 64 bit compatible and not yet with X7 either. Hope this helps.


LOADS of inaccurate information and not at all suspicious that your sole purpose of signing up to this forum was to post a negative review on Easy Stone... 

The software speaks for itself good or bad... That's why we have a nice long 60 day demo...

As for the Design of the Day... All you have to do is look at the Design of the Day page and you can see very clearly there is a new design for every single day of the month and then some... So to say you don't get a new design everyday is just inaccurate... 

Our first thought process in any design we do is the final product... What is going to yield the best looking design... If using more than one stone size makes for a better looking design then that's what we will do... If you look at most of the "professional" rhinestone transfer companies... Most of their designs use more than one stone size for a reason... Because it looks better... 

We have more detailed video demonstrations from the very first stone to the very last of any rhinestone software out there... We don't show you something real basic and say see how easy it is... Because as soon as you try a more complicated logo you are TOTALLY lost...


----------



## jesserc (Jul 17, 2013)

katruax said:


> LOADS of inaccurate information and not at all suspicious that your sole purpose of signing up to this forum was to post a negative review on Easy Stone...
> 
> The software speaks for itself good or bad... That's why we have a nice long 60 day demo...
> 
> ...


I had many points and you only denounced 1, that speaks volumes. So in regards to your Design Of the DAY, well yes, sometimes you come back 15 days later and provide the designs that were missing. I'm guessing if a member only paid for 1 month, do they get to go back and download the late files. It doesn't matter, folks are expecting 1 design everyday. You know, like I wake up today and there should be 1 new one there.Your FB page is loaded with valid questions and they all get deleted or unanswered. 

In regards to videos, oh man I would love to see a video of you having someone (not you) stone that Turkey , you know the one with 16 diff stone/sizes . You know, actually I would be okay with you doing the stoning. I'll get the popcorn ready.


----------



## Sassy Chick (Dec 11, 2013)

I will only say this to those of you who have questions about which, if any, macro you might purchase...DO THE RESEARCH. You will soon find the macro that works for you as well as the company who works for you (not you working for them) and supports their product. As far as rhinestones, flock, design downloads, etc...again, DO THE RESEARCH. Shop around. You will find the right price and quality products from designers, legitimate companies who will support you (not the other way around). Questions? Ask away. Many of us are here to help and not rip you off.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

jesserc said:


> In regards to videos, oh man I would love to see a video of you having someone (not you) stone that Turkey , you know the one with 16 diff stone/sizes . You know, actually I would be okay with you doing the stoning. I'll get the popcorn ready.


Jesse how dare you pick on my Turkey!!! LOL

Most of my customers are not making designs 50 at a time... While I agree production is an important factor to consider when creating a design... So is the final product. In the case of this particular design, to do it all in ss10 stones it certainly would have not looked like this design does... So some people are willing to put in the extra work for a better looking end result...

If you look at the two cross designs I've attached... Same design by two different customers... Not "Production Friendly" but it's hard to say they the end result doesn't look great... Lots and lots of compliments and more importantly sales for them once people get to see the finished piece... When you are doing higher quality work like this that you can't just get anywhere you just have to charge a little more for it...

As for your other points there is really no need to rebut point for point because it becomes a he said he said...

I believe the product speaks for itself.. The membership perks speak for themselves... Yes you get the designs, Easy Stone Macro, free shipping, free ss6 stones when purchasing ss10 stones and so on... So a bit more bang for your buck then just the new daily designs...

I can tell you we have 90% retention on our membership because people are getting great value from the membership... But it's not for everyone I understand that as well.

And you think other vendors don't have their fair share of complaints?... I know I've heard lots of things about various vendors... Doesn't mean any of them are bad to do business with though...


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

and when you choose not to answer your emails or you computer goes down where do people stand. in the waiting line


----------



## BeenWatchin (May 1, 2014)

I can attest to the poor customer service I received from ES. It was only when I filed a dispute with paypal that I got any acknowledgment that I had even purchased ES. I have been watching things since then and they have not improved. The owner will even call you out on the boards and make it look like it's your fault. Please do your research, ask around, and use free trials to make a choice on which stone macro to use. None of them are cheap and some don't have video training. It may turn out that you find ES easier to use...it may not. Just protect yourself!


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

katruax said:


> Funny Dora how you are willing to mention that you are available to create a design but mention nothing about actually using Easy Stone to make it?...
> 
> Oh well... Life goes on...


The above post is how Kevin talks to a paying customer.


----------



## Sassy Chick (Dec 11, 2013)

Waiting for the 'sheep' ......Just remember, DO YOUR HOMEWORK AND RESEARCH....you do not need your drivers licence or birth certificate to do that!


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Purchasing from this company is not like buying from a big store like sam's club. yes there is a fee. sometimes you dont get access because he is not around to activate you or if he gets mad at you he turns off your DOD until you make nice even though you pay. Small Fee? I dont think so. you are at his mercy. Big Savings... only for him when he takes a week or two months before he will acknowledge that you actually purchased then a month or two before he mails some if you are lucky of your order.


----------



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

Sassy Chick said:


> mrtimothy, I use the exact same flock that she sells. I pay a FRACTION for it! Designs? Clipart. You too can do what she does. Just saying. Homework and research pays off if you are willing to put in just a little time.


So she has a successful retail business, whats wrong with that? I don't see you calling out HTW, TRW, Stahls, Specialty Graphics, Coastal, etc. Anyone can import but is it cost effective for everyone? Of course not which is why we have USA vendors we can purchase from. If you are trying to be so helpful, then please share your sources so you can back up your claims.


----------



## Rainbow28 (May 3, 2013)

Sassysport said:


> So she has a successful retail business, whats wrong with that? I don't see you calling out HTW, TRW, Stahls, Specialty Graphics, Coastal, etc. Anyone can import but is it cost effective for everyone? Of course not which is why we have USA vendors we can purchase from. If you are trying to be so helpful, then please share your sources so you can back up your claims.



She bought it from ME. I am an approved vendor of the exact same product, and based in the US.


----------



## Sassy Chick (Dec 11, 2013)

Sassysport said:


> So she has a successful retail business, whats wrong with that? I don't see you calling out HTW, TRW, Stahls, Specialty Graphics, Coastal, etc. Anyone can import but is it cost effective for everyone? Of course not which is why we have USA vendors we can purchase from. If you are trying to be so helpful, then please share your sources so you can back up your claims.


Hey Sassysport, thanks for asking!!! I purchased my flock (same flock Sandy Jo sells) from Rainbow. The flock is also less than HTW sells it for. Contact Rainbow for the price.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

It is one thing to have a retail business. it is another to act all Magnanimous and contrite and helping the unsuspecting gullible newbies on her facebook page all the while price gouging and bashing other companies. how a person acts while being watched lets you know how wicked they really are when the spotlight is off. Santa wouldn't want that elf in the group


----------



## Sassy Chick (Dec 11, 2013)

Sassysport said:


> So she has a successful retail business, whats wrong with that? I don't see you calling out HTW, TRW, Stahls, Specialty Graphics, Coastal, etc. Anyone can import but is it cost effective for everyone? Of course not which is why we have USA vendors we can purchase from. If you are trying to be so helpful, then please share your sources so you can back up your claims.


Sassysport, I must add, it is great she has a successful 'retail business'. Nothing wrong with that. I happen to be more interested in purchasing my supplies 'wholesale' so that I too can have successful retail business.


----------



## Sassy Chick (Dec 11, 2013)

Sassysport said:


> So she has a successful retail business, whats wrong with that? I don't see you calling out HTW, TRW, Stahls, Specialty Graphics, Coastal, etc. Anyone can import but is it cost effective for everyone? Of course not which is why we have USA vendors we can purchase from. If you are trying to be so helpful, then please share your sources so you can back up your claims.


Geeze Sassysport, I just have to add one last thought. I am totally for supporting US companies and vendors. I will spend a little extra to support our own countries businesses before I import. Therefore, I purchase from a vendor who does all the importing for me. Once again Sassysport, do your research, but only if you want to get the best prices. Kinda like comparing the grocery ads? Shop around honey.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

katruax said:


> Funny Dora how you are willing to mention that you are available to create a design but mention nothing about actually using Easy Stone to make it?...
> 
> Oh well... Life goes on...
> 
> It's why we have a 60 Day demo... Either you like it or you don't..


Wow, Kevin...how did I get dragged into this? I PURPOSELY stayed away from the TRW and EST fighting match and to be honest am totally sick of it. There are demos of both so people should try them for THEMSELVES! Nothing said was actually negative about your software except for the internet issue and I don't see you correcting them that when they buy the program and stop using the Beta Demo they don't need the internet to be able to work with it. Most of the negative comments are due to the alleged poor customer service.

Yes, I have EST and as a rhinestoning program it is the ONLY program I use now as it gives Me total control but there is a high learning curve for beginners. You have addressed that problem by teaching people how to actually approach stoning a design. I have learned A LOT from your videos and highly recommend them. Having said that I HAVE mentioned to you about the software's glitches - error messages, Corel locking up and freezing regularly. If I am going to talk about a software I tell ALL- the good and the bad.
I suppose that you are angry with me because I didn't jump in and start throwing a few punches at the "Haters". Not my style. I don't see you mentioning SJ's name as she is following this thread and has EST also? So why me?


----------



## Sassy Chick (Dec 11, 2013)

fedoraoriginali said:


> Wow, Kevin...how did I get dragged into this? I PURPOSELY stayed away from the TRW and EST fighting match and to be honest am totally sick of it. There are demos of both so people should try them for THEMSELVES! Nothing said was actually negative about your software except for the internet issue and I don't see you correcting them that when they buy the program and stop using the Beta Demo they don't need the internet to be able to work with it. Most of the negative comments are due to the alleged poor customer service.
> 
> Yes, I have EST and as a rhinestoning program it is the ONLY program I use now as it gives Me total control but there is a high learning curve for beginners. You have addressed that problem by teaching people how to actually approach stoning a design. I have learned A LOT from your videos and highly recommend them. Having said that I HAVE mentioned to you about the software's glitches - error messages, Corel locking up and freezing regularly. If I am going to talk about a software I tell ALL- the good and the bad.
> I suppose that you are angry with me because I didn't jump in and start throwing a few punches at the "Haters". Not my style. I don't see you mentioning SJ's name as she is following this thread and has EST also? So why me?


I would suppose you were 'called out' (as he likes to do) because you spoke up Dora. I am glad you are somewhat happy with ES. It is simply not for everyone. Personally, I would not be happy with a product that has little to no 'friendly' user support, have to kiss a** to get said support, or has a rather large, and growing 'haters' faction. I feel hate is a strong word. I prefer, do not love it myself. Thanks for the input Dora.


----------



## fedoraoriginali (Aug 30, 2010)

AND while I am on the Band wagon how did Sandy Jo's retail prices get brought into a post about EST? If you think that a company is charging so much you have a choice to buy or not to buy don't you? If you shop around you will probably find cheaper but it is usually from Companies that have buying power and pay less for the product to begin with. I DO know that Sandy Jo takes care of her customers. THAT is why her business is successful. She has done a lot to teach people about this business but God forbid if she makes money out of it! That's enough, rant over....best I stay away from TSF


----------



## Sassy Chick (Dec 11, 2013)

fedoraoriginali said:


> AND while I am on the Band wagon how did Sandy Jo's retail prices get brought into a post about EST? If you think that a company is charging so much you have a choice to buy or not to buy don't you? If you shop around you will probably find cheaper but it is usually from Companies that have buying power and pay less for the product to begin with. I DO know that Sandy Jo takes care of her customers. THAT is why her business is successful. She has done a lot to teach people about this business but God forbid if she makes money out of it! That's enough, rant over....best I stay away from TSF


Oh Dora, I totally agree with you! RESEARCH, SHOP AROUND! Sandi Jo's products were brought up by another member. I did the research and shopped around. Again, I am in the business to make a living for my family too, therefore, I prefer to NOT purchase my supplies RETAIL if at all possible. And yes, it is possible to purchase all supplies WHOLESALE.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Seems like most of the dogs in this race have been beaten beyond recognition and everyone has expressed their opinion profusely.

No matter what the views are most business people if they have a problem with a vendor do not do business with them again and simply move on.

Threads like this are pointless and reminds me of either High School antics or the US Congress, don't know which at this point.

Its really time to move on and tend to business and not air dirty laundry on a public forum because it doesn't make anyone look very professional.

Because of threads like this is why I am distancing my company away from the rhinestone industry.

I really wish you all good business


----------



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

What's the product Gillian?


----------



## Rainbow28 (May 3, 2013)

Sassysport said:


> What's the product Gillian?


It is the exact same flock as previously mentioned. I have purchased it from other suppliers in the past and am now an approved vendor. Should you require further information please take it to a private message. I do not divulge my business practices and information to people I do not know. If you do PM me I would like a real name and contact information. Thanks.


----------



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

When did people get so rude that a person cannot even comment without being ridiculed for a good experience or for supporting their suppliers? I am sorry Sassy Chick that you feel scorned or whatever by RTD and EST, that just simply isn't my experience. Where is all the hate coming from? It is so hypocritical to me that you are ranting about the same thing you are giving. Just saying if you want to try to have a successful retail business you might want to tone it down a bit "honey" 

Ok, back to my successful business!! Love to all


----------



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

Rainbow28 said:


> It is the exact same flock as previously mentioned. I have purchased it from other suppliers in the past and am now an approved vendor. Should you require further information please take it to a private message. I do not divulge my business practices and information to people I do not know. If you do PM me I would like a real name and contact information. Thanks.


LOL, ok Gillian, thanks!


----------



## Sassy Chick (Dec 11, 2013)

Sassysport said:


> When did people get so rude that a person cannot even comment without being ridiculed for a good experience or for supporting their suppliers? I am sorry Sassy Chick that you feel scorned or whatever by RTD and EST, that just simply isn't my experience. Where is all the hate coming from? It is so hypocritical to me that you are ranting about the same thing you are giving. Just saying if you want to try to have a successful retail business you might want to tone it down a bit "honey"
> 
> Ok, back to my successful business!! Love to all


Not scorned. Not ranting. Just simply asking people to RESEARCH and SHOP around for all their business needs. Just helping out fellow business owners, including you, dear.


----------



## Sassysport (Aug 28, 2013)

Sassy Chick said:


> Not scorned. Not ranting. Just simply asking people to RESEARCH and SHOP around for all their business needs. Just helping out fellow business owners, including you, dear.


Then that's all you need to say, I am now trying to help you "dear" to understand that all you need to say are the FACTS based on experience, not hearsay and then you can also eliminate the need to add all the little extra comments that come across as you personally trying to deter someone away from the aforementioned businesses simply because you are pissed off for whatever reason. It makes you look bad and not a great step toward trying to make your way into the retail end. Be helpful, not rude and it will take you a very long way in life and business 

I wish I could keep you company but I have work to do so I suggest you get back to your research and shopping, and have a wonderful day!


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

We all come here looking for support but I will report it if I have had a bad experience with a company. If you just let it pass it goes on and on and never gets resolved. While none of us like criticism (me included) I do learn a lot from my mistakes - and so far (knock wood) have never had an unhappy customer use an online location to complain.
Now on to other things, I am happy with my software and suppliers. Back to work!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

You can't really believe just everything you read on the internet... You have to realize most of these people definitely have an agenda... 

I mean Gillian (AKA Rainbow8) was a designer once upon a time for SandyJo and www.rhinestonetemplates.com and was later dropped as a designer so obviously some hurt feelings there...

SassyChick says she purchased for "FRACTION" what SandyJo is charging... Well when you use words like a "FRACTION" that tells me significantly cheaper not just a few dollars cheaper... I know the markup on flock is very little... 10%-20% TOPS... 

Now of course miss Rainbow8 will never tell you about how she contacted me at 10pm one night to help her with a challenging design that she said she worked all day on and basically didn't get anywhere with... I then proceeded to spend at least an hour of the phone with her... Not my customer but just to help... 

I wound up finishing the entire design for her and sending it to her again at no cost.. She later told me her client hated what I did and she had to redo it anyhow... But the point is someone asked for help... Not my customer... And I helped because that's just who I really am... Those that REALLY know me already know this so I don't need to go on and on...

So you haters can keep on hating... You really are fooling no one... Well no one that matters because anyone that takes these comments seriously is not someone I would need to do business with anyhow... 

That said one of the reasons I don't come to this forum really is because of posts just like these where this stuff goes on and on for no purpose at all other then hate bashing...


----------



## Sassy Chick (Dec 11, 2013)

Sassysport said:


> Then that's all you need to say, I am now trying to help you "dear" to understand that all you need to say are the FACTS based on experience, not hearsay and then you can also eliminate the need to add all the little extra comments that come across as you personally trying to deter someone away from the aforementioned businesses simply because you are pissed off for whatever reason. It makes you look bad and not a great step toward trying to make your way into the retail end. Be helpful, not rude and it will take you a very long way in life and business
> 
> I wish I could keep you company but I have work to do so I suggest you get back to your research and shopping, and have a wonderful day!


You have a great day too Sassysport. Fortunately, I am able to take most Fridays off. Time to go play!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

fedoraoriginali said:


> Wow, Kevin...how did I get dragged into this?


Dora did you forget about what this thread was?...

"Is anyone using the EasyStone macro with Corel draw? If so, how do you like it?"

You read the thread and were happy to comment and offer your design services that had nothing to do with the topic of the thread and where you could share your own personal experiences both good and bad you just ignored that entirely... 

You asked why I didn't mention SandyJo as she was following the thread... 

Well the reason I didn't is SandyJo didn't make any comments... She is only following the thread because of the negative things the haters are saying about her... 

She dare not say anything about how she likes or dislikes Easy Stone because if she dares come in and says boy Kevin is the greatest, love his program and he sure helps out lots of people on the forums I belong to, a mob will be formed against her too... So she is wise to stay clear of the nonsense...

None of this means anything to me as I have a great group of loyal customers and while no business gets it right 100% of the time I can say this for FACT... I have never and will never take advantage of anyone... If I fail in one aspect or another and I do and will continue to I'm sure, in the end I always make up for my short comings... 

I'm also not afraid one bit to take on the haters head on...


----------



## Rainbow28 (May 3, 2013)

katruax said:


> You can't really believe just everything you read on the internet... You have to realize most of these people definitely have an agenda...
> 
> I mean Gillian (AKA Rainbow8) was a designer once upon a time for SandyJo and www.rhinestonetemplates.com and was later dropped as a designer so obviously some hurt feelings there...
> 
> ...


Do NOT dare to talk about me. I WILL take legal action. I was not "DROPPED" as a designer and there are NO hurt feelings. Please do not drag me into another of your unprofessional rants. I am currently under contract and designing for another company as we all know. Get YOUR facts straight.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Rainbow28 said:


> Do NOT dare to talk about me. I WILL take legal action. I was not "DROPPED" as a designer and there are NO hurt feelings. Please do not drag me into another of your unprofessional rants. I am currently under contract and designing for another company as we all know. Get YOUR facts straight.


Depends which set of facts your going by there Gillian.... 

Funny how you too only care to address part of my comments... Probably because my other comments are jsut as factual and you really can't comment on that now can you... That would make you sound a bit hypocritical... 

What is REALLY unprofessional is when you have people such as yourself and others complaining about people "copying" designs when you yourself do just that, as well as the others... 

You don't care for people to copy your designs but others are free game...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Closing out this thread since it seems to have deterioriated into just bickering without any useful information.



> That said one of the reasons I don't come to this forum really is because of posts just like these where this stuff goes on and on for no purpose at all other then hate bashing


Please feel free to report any posts that you feel don't belong (this goes for everyone reading).



> If I fail in one aspect or another and I do and will continue to I'm sure, in the end I always make up for my short comings...


I don't know if that's always the case.


----------

